
Mac OS 7  installed and running on the iPhone  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.macosiphone.co.cc/
======
geuis
That is just more awesome than I can describe in words. Man, what memories of
OS7

~~~
snprbob86
Sorry, I think I just accidentally down-modded you when I was trying to do the
opposite!

------
whughes
Classic Mac OS has been 'ported' (that is to say, emulated) on many, many
platforms. It can still play many impressive games and the original hardware
wasn't terribly beefy, so it's a great candidate for emulation on weaker
devices. That's not to say the iPhone is weak (it isn't), just that this has
been done more impressively elsewhere.

For example, there's MinivMacDS:
<http://lazyone.drunkencoders.com/wordpress/?p=41>

There was MinivMac for iPhone before:
<http://namedfork.net/iphone/minivmac/screenshots.html>

Basilisk II for PSP: <http://forums.ps2dev.org/viewtopic.php?t=3741>

It also helps that a lot of the emulation materials are legally free. Apple
gives out the disk images for System 6 and 7 on their website, for example.

------
gamache
...And with that, the iPhone gained Copy + Paste capability.

------
merrick33
Mac OS 7 was the reason I hated mac's from 1996-1998. I am curious what
virtues it could possibly have because I just remember having to run around
the UCLA computer lab troubleshooting that OS futzing with the network printer
daemon.

~~~
compay
Agreed, MacOS 7 brings back more bad memories than good. I think the virtue
here though is not Mac OS 7 itself, but rather the interesting exercise in OS
porting.

~~~
tlrobinson
It's neat, but not particularly impressive or interesting. It's an emulator
running as a user space application; The iPhone isn't running Mac OS 7
natively (of course, it can't, since they use different CPU architectures,
etc).

There have been classic Mac emulators for OS X for awhile now, and porting it
to the iPhone was probably quite easy.

~~~
gry
Reminds me of the current Louis CK meme floating about. System 7 is running on
your phone. While it in itself _right now_ isn't the most amazing thing, the
series of events leading up to it is.

------
rms
Editor should probably switch link to the much less ad-happy source:
<http://www.macosiphone.co.cc/>

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
agreed. Sadly, I cannot change the url, only the title. Editors/PG feel free
to change to the less ad happy source RMS provided:
<http://www.macosiphone.co.cc/>

------
DLWormwood
The article writer complains about not being able to enter text, but that's
what the Key Caps desk accessory was for. It provided text entry via
copy/paste for keyboard-less "kiosk" systems, which were common back in the
day. (My university used them for printing stations and short term
internet/e-mail terminals. Unlike Windows 3.1 (which could to be used without
a mouse), classic era Macs could be feasibly used without a keyboard.)

------
mark911
Very Nice + here is the first serverside app, that let you watch TV on the
iPhone without installing an app: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-RLkfBf4cw>

